# Hammers rack.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is the new rack on Scotts Chevy.
















































Hey Scott thanks for making the drive. Good to see you again.

Here is a pic of scotts truck with the back porch on his camper we put on at OI on the beach.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 31, 2007)

*Shooter and Eric come through again*

First my old wooden porch falls off my camper, these guys come to the beach and install a aluminum porch on the back . Now they have made me my very own BFR W/ a couple of lock boxes on the side.  Sweet rig guys!! I almost killed a dog with it on my way home (not my fault) Again, thank you, good to see ya'll, see you on the beach soon:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

man that looks great.


----------

